# Equipment sliding around belt



## AtomSphere (Jun 12, 2006)

What would you suggest to me to reduce or stop pouche's from sliding back and forth your belt? My belt is a 1.75" bianchi belt


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 12, 2006)

Beltkeepers??


----------



## Yager (Jun 12, 2006)

i use velcro for my 3 gun rig...works great!


----------



## AtomSphere (Jun 13, 2006)

ACMarina said:


> Beltkeepers??


 
I thought belt keepers are for holding a belt over another belt? Like holding up a police officer's belt over a smaller belt on his pants?


----------



## DonShock (Jun 13, 2006)

One technique I've used where the belt slot fairly closely matches the belt width is to put a fairly wide rubber band around the belt and then work the pouch over the belt and rubber band. As long as the belt loop is fairly snug, it stays in place well but if the loop is too big it will still slide around. There needs to be a little tension to hold the belt loop in contact with the rubber band all the time. It also only works for preventing horizontal sliding. It usually won't keep a heavy pouch from sliding if you take the belt off and let it dangle vertically.


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 13, 2006)

That's generally what beltkeepers are for, but you could easily use them to keep things from moving around..


----------



## mikeymoto (Jun 13, 2006)

I also dislike sliding belt bling. One thing I have been able to do is fit the holster to my plain old 1.5" belt size. For example, the Gerber pouch I use to hold my HDS EDC had a sewn-on belt loop which would support belts up to ~2 inches. That extra room made the sheath really slidey. So I pointed this out to my wife and she happily put some stitching through the belt loop to tighten it up to my 1.5" belt size. Now the belt slides through the loop with very little free play, and the sheath sits wherever I put it, but I can still slide it out of the way to access pockets, etc.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jun 14, 2006)

mikeymoto said:


> I also dislike sliding belt bling. One thing I have been able to do is fit the holster to my plain old 1.5" belt size. For example, the Gerber pouch I use to hold my HDS EDC had a sewn-on belt loop which would support belts up to ~2 inches. That extra room made the sheath really slidey. So I pointed this out to my wife and she happily put some stitching through the belt loop to tighten it up to my 1.5" belt size. Now the belt slides through the loop with very little free play, and the sheath sits wherever I put it, but I can still slide it out of the way to access pockets, etc.


 
Its tight but it still slides for me. So there is no belt keepers that just wrap around 1 piece of 1.75" belt. I've got the impression that belt keepers are straps that goes around the belt tightly and prevents equipment movement.

Whats the actual function of a belt keeper?


----------



## Reptilezs (Jun 14, 2006)

belt keepers hold a duty belt on top of a dress/pants belt.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jun 14, 2006)

darn... Why wouldn't manufacturers come out with a product that clips on your belt tightly? Seems like a good idea for me. 

Maybe i'll just buy a big paper clip and clip it over my pants. I need to remove some of my pouches fast sometimes and i can easily remove the paper clip efficiently...

Will get some paperclips and try it out tomorrow...


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 14, 2006)

Reptilezs, yes, that is their primary function, but used in conjunction with belt loops you can also isolate beltwear and keep it from moving.. just because something has a primary function doesn't mean there isn't a secondary..


----------



## iNDiGLo (Jun 14, 2006)

When i read the thread title and it said "equipment" i TOTALLY was thinking something else...my bad!

:lolsign:


----------



## AtomSphere (Jun 15, 2006)

ACMarina said:


> Reptilezs, yes, that is their primary function, but used in conjunction with belt loops you can also isolate beltwear and keep it from moving.. just because something has a primary function doesn't mean there isn't a secondary..


belt loops? i juz searched the net and belt loops look like key chain holders....


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 15, 2006)

I meant the belt loops already on your trousers - ya know, the thing that holds the belt there?? There's usually like 5 or 6 of them, you thread the belt through them..


----------



## edakoppo (Jun 15, 2006)

Try taking a small piece of an old mouse pad and gluing it into place inside the belt loop, rubber side against the belt. An acquaintance who makes kydex belt sheaths uses this method.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 15, 2006)

Alice Clips? :thinking:


----------



## AtomSphere (Jun 15, 2006)

CHC said:


> Alice Clips? :thinking:


 


Product Info said:


> Replace corroded, lost and broken clips on all your gear. Slide lock clips are used to retain pouches, canteens, and other gear on your equipment belts and web straps. Alice belt keepers are made of black anodized spring steel.


 
Slide stop? Its designed for it?(stopping sliding)


----------



## CLHC (Jun 15, 2006)

Indeed it is!


----------



## AtomSphere (Jun 15, 2006)

OMG! you are my saviour!.:rock: 

But it seems that it only comes in one size.... I searched a few sources and it didn't state what belt size it for to...


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 3, 2006)

i bought a pair of alice clips today and it works quite well, now if only it comes in different sizes, that will be great!


----------

